# Looking for this Nicole Richie Belt



## brittdelano (Sep 21, 2008)

anyne know where its from?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

No..But i's really, really cute....However, I doubt it can be found in any store that I can afford to shop in


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Sep 21, 2008)

If I was you I would check those fashion celebrity websites that tell you what celebrity is wearing and where they got it from. I'll have a look around for you today and see what I can find.


----------



## brittdelano (Sep 24, 2008)

ive looked everywhere and ahve had no luck finding it


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 24, 2008)

Kate Moss for Topshop done a similair one like that last year, not sure whether you'll find it about now.

Please enable your cookies

Heres one similiar


----------

